# Does anyone here use a horse for farm work?



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 5 acre field, and was wondering if anyone uses actual horse power to work a large garden or a small intensive veggie garden. im thinking about getting a walk behind tractor, but have also thought about horses since they are a little more "sustainable" and my field could really use the manure. I dont have much experience with them, but I respect them and enjoy being around them. Im thinking if I see its plausible to do on a very small acreage ill find a farm near me that uses horse power to see it with my own eyes and try to get my own experience for a year or two before going into buying one. I just wanted to ask here first.

Thanks!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

To make horse power viable on any farm you need to:
1.) scale the work to the horse(s) available
2.) enjoy working horses and WANT to work horses
AND
3.) produce the majority of the horses' feed on the farm
OR
have an income stream that is independent of the horse

If you have to buy your horses' feed, you are significantly cutting into your profits. So, first, do you have enough land to sustain the horses AND produce crops simultaneously? Pasture -though highly desirable- isn't strictly necessary, but hay production is. I suppose that you can barter some of your farm products for hay produced by another farmer but the cheapest hay is the hay you produce. Everyone else is going to have a markup and make you pay that markup one way or another.

You have to be realistic about how many acres you can work with horses and the amount of time it takes to do that work. Unlike a tractor, horses eat and get sick and need tending even when they are not working.

I use horses in farming, and it is a labor of love. At this point, my operation is dependent upon the proverbial spouse-with-a-job-in-town and is not providing us with any income. Only products and services for our own use. One day I hope to expand enough to be able to generate income through horsepower, but that will require a different tract of land.

Here is the best information I can offer you regarding the realistic incorporation of horse power: 
https://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/summaries/summary.php?pub=259

The folks at Draft Animal Power will be able to answer just about any question you have. http://www.draftanimalpower.org/


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I use my Haflinger whenever possible.

However, it is time consuming, expensive compared to gas, equipment is expensive, and it is DANGEROUS. 

As said above - a labor of love for most.

I suggest training for both you and the horse. Possibly in driving, a simple, fun and economical way to start. Then you can build from there, I started with a work harness and forecart. Drove that for a year, still do.

Gain as much knowledge as you can from any and every source available.


----------



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

hey thanks for the input and advice. Another benefit to the tractor is all the implements for using plastic mulch and making raised beds. It just might be all around a walk behind tractor just might be the easiest/most practical for me right now. Thanks for the time in responding back to me!


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I was wondering about this idea myself. 

I already have 3 horses, one is a Draft cross. He is quite big and looks like a draft. He could do some work. 

I have a driving harness that fits him. Is it really that difficult to find/make draft equipment? He already pulls logs and things... seems like pulling a seed spreader or hay cutter would be easier. There are some Amish in my area that I ask, too. Just thought I'd see if anyone had experience with makeshift or making do with things on hand.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

There is an incredible range of implements that can be used behind horses. The forecart makes this possible. You hitch your horse or horses to the usually-two-wheeled vehicle and then hook the implement of your choice behind the cart. Forecarts can be equipped with a ground-driven hydraulic accumulator or an engine for live PTO. Any chance you can get over to see Horse Progress Days in Mt. Hope? The single best place to witness some of the wide variety of equipment available for horse farming. Sure, you can spend yourself into debt in a hurry if that's your aim. Any kind of farming is real good at that. But you could also buy a few select second-hand tractor implements and pay not-very-much. 

If you are going to farm with horses, it should either bring you a deep and abiding satisfaction OR boost your bottom line. Both would be nice.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

The availability of antique horse-farming equipment varies wildly by one's geographical location. Where I live, there is little of it and most of it has rusted beyond use. Back east there is more. Auctions can be a great place to get horse-farming equipment but you really have to know what you are doing so you don't come home with an overpriced yard ornament. Buying field-ready equipment from a horse farmer who is retiring is often the best bet. You may pay a little more in cash but it is usually worth it to be able to use the equipment right away rather than spend a winter beating your head against a rebuild project, only to find that you cannot get parts for it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone considering horse farming should attend Horse Progress Days in southern Indiana, early July. Check their web site. Farming with horses in not an economical way to obtain manure.


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone used to do it, all the time. However it was like this; You work hard from before sun up till dark, 6 days a week year round, you grow all the food your animals and family eat, and manage to grow or do something extra just enough to pay the taxes and a few basic needs, like candles, lamp oil, sugar, some cloth for sewing clothing. That didn't include gas and payments for vehicles since the horse took them to town. It didn't cover power or phone bills since there weren't any such things. The horses reproduced themselves so replacement didn't cost anything. A farm family could live quite well and yet have very little money. It also took at least 80% of the population on the farm to create food for all 100%. And even then a good share of the other 20% would be growing some of their own food in gardens. 

I would just love to get me a team of mules and use them to help me grow produce, but that seems to take a lot more time work and dedication than the tractor. It would not be a benefit economically, but just because I want to.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

How much time do you have? I have a team that can/have pulled a plow... I have a plow & a disc... I also have a tractor... I use the tractor. Horses just take soooooo much longer. I'm done with the tractor in the time it takes to harness & hookup

Edited to add: but if you have the time & money for a good team... Go for it!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I logged with my draft for years and used the mule to pull a rock boat, I wasn't trying to make a living with them or make a profit. It was just better to use them than a skidder or other heavy type equipment on my land. The horse left the land in better shape than using tractors would have.

Besides, I enjoyed it and so did the horse and mule. They were very well trained though and since I was riding both as well, made sense to put them to work. I also own a tractor but it was used mostly at my mom's place unless I needed it for something that the horse or mule couldn't do at mine.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

sidepasser said:


> I logged with my draft for years and used the mule to pull a rock boat, I wasn't trying to make a living with them or make a profit. It was just better to use them than a skidder or other heavy type equipment on my land. The horse left the land in better shape than using tractors would have.
> 
> Besides, I enjoyed it and so did the horse and mule. They were very well trained though and since I was riding both as well, made sense to put them to work. I also own a tractor but it was used mostly at my mom's place unless I needed it for something that the horse or mule couldn't do at mine.


I have read in quite a few different places that tractors, heavy farming equipment, etc, damage the soil and compress the beds. There are some ecologically minded loggers that use drafts exclusively because other equipment compacts the soil too much to let water seep in, and the forest dies. 

I have a friend that works on a beef ranch (big one) where they use horses because anything else tears up the land too much, and can't tolerate the terrain.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We do! I'm a little late in the conversation, but hey. We were at a cross-roads and needed power for the farm. I had an ATV, and that was it. We decided to do the horses. We use a team of large (over 18 hand) Belgians to power our farm and business. The horses are used for logging, woodland to pasture conversion, moving hay and equipment around the farm, plowing snow, grading our 1/3 mile driveway, mowing our pastures and fields, and whatever other odd job we can think of. We sold the ATV, and don't own a tractor, which makes us use the horses even if we aren't in the mood. They literally supply the raw power on our farm. We aren't growing their feed yet, so we have a wagon and carriage business on the side that helps pay for the cost of the horses. We love it. If you truly want to make a go of it, here's my recommendations:

No matter how much horse experience you have, driving is very different. Take a clinic. You can't afford NOT to!
Spend the money and invest in a good, solid, well-trained team that is experienced in what you want to do. In fact, the more areas the team has experience, you more you will be able to do while you learn, because the horses will be more well-rounded. You can branch out on your own later after you get the hang of it, but a good team is worth the price!! We haven't regretted it once!
Invest in a forecart (or build if you are REALLY handy). You can do an amazing amount of work with just a forecart. Spend some time being creative. It may be more work and time for a while, but you'll know exactly where to invest your money when you've said, "Man, I wish I had a ..... " 100 times.
Make sure you get a well-fitted collar. Breast-collar style driving harnesses are designed for horses pulling light loads like carriages. If you want true work and need real power, you need a collar for the horse to lean into, and it needs to fit! Also, look at photos and learn about the line of draft and correct adjustment of the tongue/shafts. You'll be glad you did!
Plan to have a partner to assist you with all hitching tasks in the beginning. It is MUCH safer, and a second set of eyes will find a lot of little mistakes you make in the beginning.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

Whomever said working with horses is dangerous should not be working with horses. Driving should be comfortable for both horses and driver every time the team or single is taken out. 

Don't go off what Homesteading Today has to say. This is a huge decision. A great resource is the new book, The New Horsepowered Farm. It should explain everything needed and I find it to be quite useful. We are just starting to get the horses into the market garden, they already log, plow, and haul. Neighbors put up 60 acres of hay with just horses a few years ago.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics of our mares doing thier job.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Love the dapples. One of mine has a belly all dappled like that. The others are very dark chestnut-type color.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Farmer2B said:


> Whomever said working with horses is dangerous should not be working with horses. Driving should be comfortable for both horses and driver every time the team or single is taken out.
> 
> Don't go off what Homesteading Today has to say. This is a huge decision. A great resource is the new book, The New Horsepowered Farm. It should explain everything needed and I find it to be quite useful. We are just starting to get the horses into the market garden, they already log, plow, and haul. Neighbors put up 60 acres of hay with just horses a few years ago.


Are you kidding me? You don't think working horses is inherently dangerous?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Every single working teamster I know has either been badly hurt, sent to the hospital or had a very close call when working their horses. All have had runaways, myself included. One runaway, I thought for sure I'd killed my husband. He was fine, though. Not even a scratch.

I would NEVER downplay the dangers of driving and working horses.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Agreed! Work horses, riding horses, or even being around horses, there is ALWAYS inherent dangers. Sure, we strive to minimize dangers and increase safety, but the only harmless horse is a dead one. As long as they are alive, they can do things unexpectedly. I used to be on the mounted sheriff's posse, and our team had a twenty-four year old Belgian mare that had been patrolling for 15 years. NOTHING could wake that horse up. She was quite literally the most bombproof horse I have ever met (and I've owned some pretty good ones in my time!) Nonetheless, I witnessed her spook at something ridiculous one night. The quick actions of her rider kept a whole crowd from being trampled. I have a nasty bruise, and am not sure I'll be able to get out of bed in the morning due to an incident just today. I was careful, I was working with a partner, and we did everything "right." But, the horse had a mind of his own, and at 2000 lbs and 18.1 hands, there wasn't much I could do stop him. He swung around, I got trapped, wound up on the ground and almost under him and the equipment. Thankfully, I did have a partner (my husband) who got ahead and stopped the horse. It could have been a lot worse. It wasn't even a spook. The horse just decided not to listen at that moment I said "Whoa!" Horses aren't robots and don't always do as told.

As the pp said, never downplay the importance of respect for their size and inherent risk, and the potential danger of being around them. It comes with the territory.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Stuff happens. If you live through the stuff, you either get scared and sell off your stock or you mend and learn and keep at it. I don't tell my brand-new students all the gory stories because you have to set the hook before you reel them in.  You don't want to scare people away before they have a chance to get addicted to the lifestyle. But the stories I could tell, and stories I have heard.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I absolutely agree, horses are always a danger even if you know exactly what you are doing with them. They are 1200 pounds of flesh that can crush a puny human in a heartbeat if something goes awry while being handled. I am ever watchful of my large herd while I move around and through them, but that didn't stop me from almost getting my leg broken in half by my largest TB mare (17.1 hands and nearly 1500 lbs of massive, powerful mare) a couple of years ago when a wind blast blew through my corrals unexpectedly just as I was approaching my mare from to tie her. She spooked backwards, freaked out, and kicked out just because. I wasn't within range at the onset, but in an instant she was on me and kicked me solidly in the upper leg, less than an inch above my knee. Had she been a fraction closer it would have been a direct hit on my knee and I would be down for the count. I was fully, completely aware of everything going on, but I could not have predicted a downdraft like the one that hit my barn. 

So yes, horses are inherently dangerous creatures simply because they are alive!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Before stories get too frightening, though, I will say that I've heard of far more injuries and deaths from tractor and general farm equipment mishaps, then from working farm horses (since tractors have been around anyway). Perhaps extra caution just comes more naturally with horses, which helps prevent many injuries to begin with? Who knows? Certainly, with the drafts, a calmer nature is also bred into most. They just don't spook as easily or dramatically as the light horses, as a general rule. I'm sure there are always exceptions. Once again, though, starting out with a solid, well-rounded horse is a HUGE precaution you can take to prevent injury! I'd never try to talk someone out of working horses! It's just too much fun, and the big ones especially have a ton of "cool" factor, on the good days!!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, and Philm, I was looking back over the posts and saw your comment about the black plastic mulch. I assure you, you would be AMAZED at the stuff made for horses, or the stuff that can be used by simply attaching to a forecart. I'm not sure where you are located, but if you can attend a Horse Progress Days, it is an experience you won't forget! Quite literally, anything that can be done with a tractor in the field or market garden, can be done with horse-power. It is astonishingly impressive!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I love horses. Working horses needs to be a labor of love, especially these days with easy to use machines. A lot of work but great rewards. As far as horses on the farm and danger, anything on the farm is/can be dangerous. Dad worked horses for 60 years and still had a well trained mare break his neck when it spooked and went over backwards on him. I was kicked by a 2600 lb. Percheron gelding when he spooked and I had no where to get away. He was just flailing his legs to get back up. Broke my jaw in 2 places and broke bones in my face. I lost 6 teeth from it and had my jaw wired for 3 months. I kept a small team the whole 20 years that I farmed. I used them for light farm work, logging and feeding livestock. I used them single more than as a team. On a small farm/homestead it is easier to use a single horse. You can even mow hay with a small mower with shafts. You can use a single even tall crops, easier to control 1 horse/1 row equipment but not much 1 row, ride-on equipment. You need wide row, to get a horse down, no 30" rows. Takes a lot more space than modern tools....James


----------

